# Hotel De L'Orchidee, Paris (near Montparnesse Tower)?



## sunnysky2k (Sep 17, 2008)

My first trip to Paris in October 2008...
Wondering anyone stayed there before?
If then, do you recommend there?
According to Expedia, it's located near Montparnasse Tower which means what?
How far from Paris to Normandy American Cemetery?
Which tour company do you recommend if you had?
I like to visit there because my relative was buried there.
I reviewed all about Paris @ TUG and would very appreciate any information.
Thank you, sue


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 17, 2008)

*No idea about this hotel...*

but check out Trip Advisor and Venere for reviews.  

I do know that Montparnasse Tower is somewhat removed from the main Paris sites.


----------

